# HELP !!



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Have a 60' X 400" pond full of Bass and perch, in 2017 Harvey dumped 40 inches of rain and Bessie's Creek came out of its banks, flooder my land and others and when waters receded Spotted Gar all in it. Any of you good enogh with a Bow to take out as many as you can from the bank? Fulshear is the location. PM me if interested


----------

